

Show HN - Olaii - Event discovery - zitko
http://olaii.com

======
zitko
We're a young startup from Europe that is trying to convice people to go
outside more often and ejoy their life by grouping and showing them the
variety of events happening in their area on daily basis.

We're still in pretty early stage, adn we'd be grateful for any feedback from
you guys ;)

PS: Non FB login is coming next weekend. We're working on some algorithms for
event recommendation that's why we're interested into your likes

~~~
spenvo
The idea definitely hits upon one of the great challenges of our generation
(preferring digital experiences over the physical). It's a busy space - so I'm
curious how you're differentiating your product.

I would definitely give it a go if I owned an Android device. As it's a rather
unconventional approach to go Android first (at least in the U.S.) my guess is
that your team was predisposed to Android development? Also, does the iOS
counterpart have an ETA? A blog post about your Android store experience would
be informative. Either way I respect putting all the wood behind a single
arrow for your users -- keep it up!

~~~
zitko
We intend to use your existing social profile (for example facebook), where
you've already built your list of interest in one way or another. This
existing data will be used to deliver you a personalized list of events
instead of just a list of things that are out there. We're also working very
hard to bring the interaction with event organizers to the platform, since you
are their potential customer.

Android was our first choice since it's more difficult to find iOS developer
than Android one (at least here) and because it offers us a more flexible way
to release new versions with ease. I'll set up a blog soon, where we'll
describe our experience with Android and our journey more deeply.

About the iOS counterpart, we don't have a fixed ETA but we're just preparing
everything to start working on it in following weeks.

Thanks for the support! Appreciate it!

